# (VIDEO) 5'11, 141lbs, 110lb dumbell press



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

This is a vid of  me pushing up 100s for 6x and 110s for 3x...can i get some constructive feedback.... thanks guys... i want to take up power lifting....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uckedPfVMbg    -    110lb DB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyw_gQHK4KI    -    100lb DB


----------



## mrmark (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I saw these posted at another forum. Interesting vids and I can't believe you rested the 100lb dumbells right on your chest at the end! 

You train the rest of your body too? They;re good weights but your arms looks pretty thin relative the weights you're doing.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 21, 2006)

> i want to take up power lifting....



learn the importance of training your core and hams/glutes asap if you want to powerlift my friend


----------



## petrainer (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't people think its weird when you have someone video tape you working out?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, thats reallllly impressive man..
i would never guess that a guy ur size can do 100 dbs...
My gym dont even haev 110 dbs, highest is 100....


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats awesome. Nice going!

I lift like, half that 

Seriously, keep it up.


----------



## Moen (Mar 21, 2006)

Great strength for your bw man ! 
Seriously, you must be underfed if you can pesh these dumbells but not be any heavier


----------



## MyK (Mar 21, 2006)

KEFE's gonna be pissed!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 21, 2006)

lol. Nice shit bro. I am right around the same weight, but my body weight is like 30 lbs more. Good shit bro.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 21, 2006)

That's pretty incredible in my book. As someone who has been training for strength since I started, that is both respectable and impressive. You're certainly on your way to accomplishing whichever goals you choose to go after. Good luck and keep up the outstanding progress. That is simply unbelievable for that BW (and if you're thirteen it's even more unebelievable). Wow. Great job.


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

Where did you get the fake weights???


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2006)

if your trying to get into powerlifting you need to read up on technique for benching from what i can see in the 110 lb video. your elbows look very flared out, like a bb'er bench, and your back is completely flat on the bench.

thumbs up on the weight and the fact that you didn't drop the db's but got up with them and placed em back on the rack.

from what i can see, you're well on your way and are built for strength.

now lets see the dl/squat video


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Where did you get the fake weights???



The only part that struck me as looking fake is the fact that, once one weight was racked, his body didn't lean at all to the other side due to the unbalanced weight of the other DB. Doesn't mean it is fake, but it was a little strange.


----------



## GFR (Mar 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> The only part that struck me as looking fake is the fact that, once one weight was racked, his body didn't lean at all to the other side due to the unbalanced weight of the other DB. Doesn't mean it is fake, but it was a little strange.


I was just kidding him.....but at 255, 110 dumbells move my body around alot more than it seems for him, he might have perfect balance...who knows.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 21, 2006)

to be honest, something looks fishy here ...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 21, 2006)

I can do that weight, but I can't lean forward and stand up like that.  I think that's more impressive than the actual lift.  

Shit, I have a hard time jumping up off the bench with 50lb dumnbells.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 21, 2006)

who the freak said he was thirteen squagg????


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 21, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> who the freak said he was thirteen squagg????



No one; I simply thought his name might be some indication of his age as it so often is.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 21, 2006)

The guy looks upper teens or even 20 yo


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

Lets see a video of some bicep curls or skull crushers.


----------



## MyK (Mar 21, 2006)

Im guessing they were 50 lbs max! with a white 100 sticker on the weights!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 21, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The guy looks upper teens or even 20 yo



He definitely does, but even so, I have a friend who began shaving when he was about thirteen, so one sometimes can't tell age simply by looks. Still, I must agree that he does look older and that I simply didn't pay enough attention during my previous views. Impressive nonetheless, however.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 21, 2006)

The big problems, one of which was mentioned before, was how easily he got up with the '110lb' dumbells and secondly, he rested the weights on his chest at the end of the set!

But I'd hope it's real otherwise it'd be sad for someone to fake it.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2006)

Umm I don't know what to think .
Isn't it weird that some kid comes and posts videos of himself for his first post ever on the forum, who does that?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 21, 2006)

Another thing about that heavy of weights is it's damn hard to just grab them off the rack, sit on the bench, rest them on your knees and then start repping them out.  If I'm using that heavy of weight I need someone to help me get started on the set.  That's why I very rarely use that much weight, it's just too much of a bitch getting set up.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2006)

He could be thirty, in Hawaii peoples aging seems to slow for some reason.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Umm I don't know what to think .
> Isn't it weird that some kid comes and posts videos of himself for his first post ever on the forum, who does that?



A sycophant.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> A sycophant.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 21, 2006)

I doubt its fake, i think it be pretty dumb to go through all that trouble to fake somethign liek that.
And maybe hes just sum incredibly strong freak. Those DBs look exactly ilke the ones i have at my gym (24 hr fitness)


----------



## ZECH (Mar 21, 2006)

Not sure if I buy it or not. I'm seen guys 250/260 benching 110's and three times his size.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Mar 21, 2006)

how much do u bench max? like 400 lbs?


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

lol ur exactly right whoever said 24hour fitness.... and for you info who ever thinks those are stickers... the white number are engraved intot he weights... which is also coated with rubber to keep the noise down...  its really not that hard to rest the weights on your chest after ur finished... try it sometime... or actually dont if you ahve a weak core...  the 100s i rested on my chest cuz i didnt trust my spot and i fatigued so i stopped... the 110s i didnt have a spot at all and so i didnt try for my 4th rep..... either way who the hell would waste a whole night just to fake a lift... man thats sad...  and its rather insulting that it was actually aimed toward me... besides a vid how the hell else am i suppose to prove a lift.... come visit me in hawaii sometime.. and bring some money so we can make a bet... haha... 

i should go to an army base and hustle them....  walk in there with a baggy shirt weighing 141 lbs at 5'11... tell some of the guys who wants to bet i can lift the 110s for atleast 3x... lol il bet ill leave with a grand in my pocket...


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

oh by the way im 23... Sthirteen is the car i drive... let me add one more thing... the way i do the press is the way ur suppose to do it...and you notice when i do the 110s im sitting there for a good 15sec, catching my breath and centering myself for the lift... you mind helps you alot in the gym.... i ALWAYS tell my spot let me first try to push it up on my own then let me see how many i can do on my own... dont spot me unless i need it... thats how ive always trained and so for me to ask for a help to lift i feel its like a crutch for me... jmho


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

Last time I checked there wasn't a DB pressing event in any powerlifting
meet I've seen...

How much can a 141lb punk squat?


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

lol whats with the namecalling.... haha thats some crap... if i were 220lbs... you wouldnt be calling me a punk.. and EVERYONE would believe me... haha this is rediculous.... ive come here from a different forum to see whats out there and it seems like both forums ill have the people who believe me and the people who dont....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> lol whats with the namecalling.... haha thats some crap... if i were 220lbs... you wouldnt be calling me a punk.. and EVERYONE would believe me... haha this is rediculous.... ive come here from a different forum to see whats out there and it seems like both forums ill have the people who believe me and the people who dont....




I beleive you could do it, I could press the 100lb dumbells when I weighed as much as you.  The only difference is I need help getting them started and when I'm done I can't just shoot up like you.  I would like to try the 110 lbers now but I just hate bothering people for help and I find it to be more of a hassle than anything.  

Good lift though man.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

i force myself up in weights... just so i can push the lower weights around even more... my goal is to do the 100s 12-15 times.... thats strong...  ive moved up from the 100s to the 110s in about 8 days... 4 days between each chest workout...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> i force myself up in weights... just so i can push the lower weights around even more... my goal is to do the 100s 12-15 times.... thats strong...  ive moved up from the 100s to the 110s in about 8 days... 4 days between each chest workout...




Lets see your 400+ squat.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

lol theres no way in hell i can squat 400 ...haha


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> lol theres no way in hell i can squat 400 ...haha


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

hahaha why cuz i cant squat 400lbs.... man


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> i force myself up in weights... just so i can push the lower weights around even more... my goal is to do the 100s 12-15 times.... thats strong...  ive moved up from the 100s to the 110s in about 8 days... 4 days between each chest workout...




nice video clip.

good goals too.  My best every was 100 for 18 reps.  Unfortunalty the gym doesn't have anything more than 100 so I could never go higher.

what can you do with the BB since you want to power lift?


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

well to be honest... when i was 135 i got stuck at 225 so i decided to go to dbs to improve my push...  i never returned since then... im just waiting to go back but i dont want to leave the dbs.. ive gotten gains on those weights that i never dreamed of...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> oh by the way im 23... Sthirteen is the car i drive... let me add one more thing... the way i do the press is the way ur suppose to do it...and you notice when i do the 110s im sitting there for a good 15sec, catching my breath and centering myself for the lift... you mind helps you alot in the gym.... i ALWAYS tell my spot let me first try to push it up on my own then let me see how many i can do on my own... dont spot me unless i need it... thats how ive always trained and so for me to ask for a help to lift i feel its like a crutch for me... jmho



i wasn't talking about the mind or centering yourself or whatever. you asked for constructive feedback and mentioned powerlifting so i gave you some advice, and that advice is that powerlifters do not bench with flared out elbows and flat backs


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> well to be honest... when i was 135 i got stuck at 225 so i decided to go to dbs to improve my push...  i never returned since then... im just waiting to go back but i dont want to leave the dbs.. ive gotten gains on those weights that i never dreamed of...




the bench technique is a learned movement that requires practice.  If you are serious about competiting I would get back to benching to see where you are at and then figure out how to go from there to get better.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

hey yanick i wasnt responding to your post it was directed toward fletcher.. if i dont do dumbells i feel like im missing out... like im slacking...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> *hey yanick i wasnt responding to your post it was directed toward fletcher*.. if i dont do dumbells i feel like im missing out... like im slacking...




Hey, what did I do .


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2006)

Let me guess Hawaii Kai 24 hour Fitness?


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

lol thats freaky... hahah


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

I believe the weights are true, I am just surprised you managed to get them up 3 times with such horrible form.  Your head came off the bench, your chin wasn't tucked, your shoulder blades weren't retracted, your back was flat, your elbows were too flared, and I couldn't even see your feet but judging by the flat back I can't imagine your heels were dug into the ground and driving toward your head.  I would imagine that if you learned good form you would really get some weight up, sick weight.  Who knows, though, you may just be built to bench like that.  The weight was impressive, yes, but what is even more impressive is the potential you have once you perfect form.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

wow i never looked at it that way...  i just do what feels COMFORTABLE... and that will allow me to push up the most weight...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> wow i never looked at it that way...  i just do what feels COMFORTABLE... and that will allow me to push up the most weight...




What you are doing is pushing up the way that will allow you to push up the most NOW.  If you look at all of the top benchers, they have near identical form for a reason, that is the way the body works optimally.  Tweaking your form may cause your weights to drop initially, but once your body learns to work that way it will push more.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

whats perfect form for DB benching???


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

It's hard for DB pressing because they don't compete in it so there are less examples.  The things you can bank on that are good form are that you lay on the bench normally.  Your head never leaves the bench and you tuck your chin to your chest.  Your shoulder blades should be retracted (Pulled together) and your heels should be dug into the ground and driving your body toward your head.  There are 3 points of contact on the bench, your head, your shoulder blades, and your ass.  Your lower back is off the bench because with your sholder blades retracted that is how it is going to be.

Now, typically with a barbell bench, your elbows will be closer to your sides and I imagine that would be the same with Dumbbells.  But hoonestly, I would work on barbell pressing since there are no competitions for DB pressing.  There is some transfer between the 2, but my buddy can DB press at least DBs that are 15lbs heavier than mine, but I can bar press 40lbs more than him because I train BB and not DB and he is the opposite.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 21, 2006)

how is golds gym.... i was thinking of moving to golds because theres more potential for me to get stronger there then it is at 24 hour....


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> how is golds gym.... i was thinking of moving to golds because theres more potential for me to get stronger there then it is at 24 hour....



dont bother, their 110lb weights actually weigh 110lbs!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't understand why you guys doubt him, it's not even twice his bodyweight.  I know a few people that size that bench twice their bodyweight, it's easier for smaller guys to do, although they are typically much shorter.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

Good pressing.  That's probably about where I am except that I have a little over 50 pounds on you, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Your head came off the bench, your chin wasn't tucked, your shoulder blades weren't retracted,




basically, this indicates tight/overactive pectorallis major, synergistic dominance of the tricep and anterior shoulder complex, weak and inhibited lower trapezius muscles and weak rhomboids.


......Mike Clark told me so..  




hahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Christ, let's add a Mike Clark sticky.  

He would prolly recommend ridiculous amounts of stretching for the chest/strengthening of the traps, I would just put a 45lbs plate on his head.


----------



## IRON MAN (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats SThirteenTurbo!!! You have great tendon strength for your size. If anyone doubts this guy strength I have personally witnessed small guys like himself lift extraordinary amounts of weight. I'll never forget watching this 6 ft 130 lb senior in highschool use 50 lb dumbells in good form while performing seated incline dumbell curls. YIKES!!!


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 23, 2006)

well guys ive finally managed to get myself to abandon the db press for one day haha... after not so much as touching a barbell in over 6 months i put it to the test... the 135 felt wierd but i did it 12x.. then i tried the 185 did that 8x..  205 did it 5x.. and 225 i did it 2x... for my first day back to barbell is that good... and what can i expect in the next month or so??? 240+??? after finishing with barbell i just couldnt stay away from the DBs i did the inclines for 85 5x... lol i think DBs are an addiction... they should put a warning sticker on them...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 23, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> well guys ive finally managed to get myself to abandon the db press for one day haha... after not so much as touching a barbell in over 6 months i put it to the test... the 135 felt wierd but i did it 12x.. then i tried the 185 did that 8x.. 205 did it 5x.. and 225 i did it 2x... for my first day back to barbell is that good... and what can i expect in the next month or so??? 240+??? after finishing with barbell i just couldnt stay away from the DBs i did the inclines for 85 5x... lol i think DBs are an addiction... they should put a warning sticker on them...



I've always felt the same way about the DBs. I was able to greatly increase my BB bench by using DBs. Since my goals aren't to specifically increase the BB bench, I simply guage it from time to time to see how much it transfers over. So far the DBs have increased the BB bench by quite a satisfactory amount. I've never gone back to training with a BB after using the DBs either. What's not to love? You don't need a spotter, you're force to work harder, and each rep must be begun from the bottom. Now that's strength for you...


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I've always felt the same way about the DBs. I was able to greatly increase my BB bench by using DBs. Since my goals aren't to specifically increase the BB bench, I simply guage it from time to time to see how much it transfers over. So far the DBs have increased the BB bench by quite a satisfactory amount. I've never gone back to training with a BB after using the DBs either. What's not to love? You don't need a spotter, you're force to work harder, and each rep must be begun from the bottom. Now that's strength for you...



95% of chest pressing is done dumb bells. Usually because I don't have a spotter. I like dumb bells but I would like to get some more barbelling in.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 23, 2006)

im hoping to get my barbell bench up to 260 in a couple months... and stay around 140-150lbs...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 23, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> im hoping to get my barbell bench up to 260 in a couple months... and stay around 140-150lbs...




Good luck man.  I'm trying for the same goals as you are, except I would like to gain around 10 lbs.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 24, 2006)

i went to a 24 hour fitness center to see what they could help me with and all they wanted to do was sell me some training packages... jeez...


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> well guys ive finally managed to get myself to abandon the db press for one day haha... after not so much as touching a barbell in over 6 months i put it to the test... the 135 felt wierd but i did it 12x.. then i tried the 185 did that 8x..  205 did it 5x.. and 225 i did it 2x... for my first day back to barbell is that good... and what can i expect in the next month or so??? 240+??? after finishing with barbell i just couldnt stay away from the DBs i did the inclines for 85 5x... lol i think DBs are an addiction... they should put a warning sticker on them...


Thats wierd, I was doing Db incline for months using Dumbells for sets of 100-110x8 then jumped to BB incline and could do 3 sets of 275x6, and my fourth set did 295x4.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 24, 2006)

you know what foreman im sure youve been training with barbell for incline so of course you can put up that much... i havent TOUCHED a barbell in over 6 months til a day ago... so get off my nuts and post a vid of you doing 295 incline 4x... full ROM....you talk mad shittt but ive never seen a pic of you nor have i seen a vid...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 24, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> you know what foreman im sure youve been training with barbell for incline so of course you can put up that much... i havent TOUCHED a barbell in over 6 months til a day ago... so get off my nuts and post a vid of you doing 295 incline 4x... full ROM....you talk mad shittt but ive never seen a pic of you nor have i seen a vid...



I would just like to point out that Foreman may very well have been telling the truth. Considering not only that he's trained inclines extensively in the past (muscle memory) but also the fact that he's not all natural, I find it very possible that he did that. And that's definitely not his way of talking 'mad shittt' either.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 25, 2006)

has anyone seen a pic or vid of his accomplishments????


----------



## LAM (Mar 25, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> This is a vid of  me pushing up 100s for 6x and 110s for 3x...can i get some constructive feedback.... thanks guys... i want to take up power lifting....



I would cut the db work to a minimum them.  you need to focuse on compound movements utilizing a bb


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 25, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> has anyone seen a pic or vid of his accomplishments????



Tough Old Man claims to have met him and seen him put up numbers like that.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 25, 2006)

if he calls me bs without any vids fine... but after i put up vids and he still thinks its bs or says something just to make my lift no so great thats wrong... so if hes gonna bust my chops he better back himself up and show some proof, otherwise, he better not say anything... its like those guys at the gym who say yeah i can do this and this, but when its time to do it they cant...


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> you know what foreman im sure youve been training with barbell for incline so of course you can put up that much... i havent TOUCHED a barbell in over 6 months til a day ago... so get off my nuts and post a vid of you doing 295 incline 4x... full ROM....you talk mad shittt but ive never seen a pic of you nor have i seen a vid...


I had not done BB incline for at least 4 months, went from 110x8 DB's for 4 sets to BB  inclines to 275x6, 275x6, 275x6, 295x4 my first BB workout....but most of my training over the last 25 years has been BB work and also my triceps are very strong and I believe triceps are at least 1/2 of your BB bench and incline power.


----------



## bushroot (Mar 25, 2006)

Very impressive for your size.  Good job man.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 26, 2006)

still does that give you any right to put down my accomplishments with what youve doneor how my lifts arent good enough... i dont mind the constructive critisizm, but when you say the crap youve been saying its not cool... by the way ive only been working out for a total of 2-3 years... on and off very sporadic... but recently ive committed myself to the gym more seriously...


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

I didn't rip on you son, I said the first post was a joke......chill


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 27, 2006)

alright... cool...


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 27, 2006)

i knew a die caster who made a mould and made rubber weights,,he sent me a vid on my old comp of him clean and jerking 260kgs i was in shock and told him to join the olympic weightlifting team immediatly then his response was whaaahahahahahah u are the 3rd person i have fooled the weights are rubber


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 27, 2006)

lol.... if youre serious how dumb can some people be... if that was rubber when i rerack id bounce all the way back and fall on my ass... and theres not way with rubber weights id be able to get up that fast cuz there'd be no momentum...  go to 24 hour fitness i bet you cant push up those weights...


----------



## Deity Goddess (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL  You guys are hilarious.


----------



## GFR (Mar 27, 2006)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> ............


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 27, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> lol.... if youre serious how dumb can some people be... if that was rubber when i rerack id bounce all the way back and fall on my ass... and theres not way with rubber weights id be able to get up that fast cuz there'd be no momentum...  go to 24 hour fitness i bet you cant push up those weights...




Fuck you are on the defensive man.........re-fucking-lax....aceshigh didn't say anything about ur vid...he was just talking about somebody else....and you are talking like ur the strongest motherfucker on here...good lifts man but the shit aint unheard of.  On top of that ur built like the girls on the softball team at my old high school....so keep the shit talking to a minimum....son.


----------



## MyK (Mar 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Fuck you are on the defensive man.........re-fucking-lax....aceshigh didn't say anything about ur vid...he was just talking about somebody else....and you are talking like ur the strongest motherfucker on here...good lifts man but the shit aint unheard of.  *On top of that ur built like the girls on the softball team at my old high school*....so keep the shit talking to a minimum....son.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 27, 2006)

heh you just backin him up... ur prolly just a damn hater.... for your info son.... why would he post a comment about someone building fake rubber weights on a thread about a guy using weights that are coated in rubber???? if he didnt mean anything by it... look at the facts man, or just open your eyes and use common sense...  

example: you could be dating a girl who has a rumour going around that she use to be a hooker but she wasnt... then you say you love her so much or how great she is... next thing you know someone just makes a comment about how he knew this chic that he swore was your gf and she use to/ or still is a hooker... and that shes a slut and all this crap about her.... im sure you'd be like wtf.... same damn thing but in a different scenario... so you dont need to directly say something in order to get your point across... well atleast anyone with a half a brain could figure it out....

by the way griff... youre one who should be talking... atleast my gains are natural..... Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 27, 2006)

Very impressive man. Good work.


----------



## PWGriffin (Mar 27, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> heh you just backin him up... ur prolly just a damn hater.... for your info son.... why would he post a comment about someone building fake rubber weights on a thread about a guy using weights that are coated in rubber???? if he didnt mean anything by it... look at the facts man, or just open your eyes and use common sense...
> 
> example: you could be dating a girl who has a rumour going around that she use to be a hooker but she wasnt... then you say you love her so much or how great she is... next thing you know someone just makes a comment about how he knew this chic that he swore was your gf and she use to/ or still is a hooker... and that shes a slut and all this crap about her.... im sure you'd be like wtf.... same damn thing but in a different scenario... so you dont need to directly say something in order to get your point across... well atleast anyone with a half a brain could figure it out....
> 
> by the way griff... youre one who should be talking... atleast my gains are natural..... Have a nice day!!!



See dude, still talkin shit.  I even COMPLIMENTED u on ur lifts....how gracious you are...and I now feel dumber having read that pathetic little anecdote of hookers and girlfriends that made little to no sense....the guy posted a story of a guy who used fake weights in a video because someone already accused you of the same thing....it was completely relevant and **GASP** ENTERTAINING!!  


And about ur "gains"  How much weight have you actually gained??  I can't imagine you being any smaller than you are now...unless I tried to picture you with breasts and longer hair...The adaptations that have taken place in ur body are mostly neural.  I weighed 140lbs in high school doin push ups and sit ups and running 3 times a week...and about being natural..no, I'm not...but when I was I gained up to 185 before I cut down to 160 then back up over 170 clean.  Holla back when mama starts feeding you...




son...


----------



## Dogaroo55 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DanOz (Mar 28, 2006)

That's some good weight! I'll be happy if I get there, and personally wouldn't care who believed me or didn't as long as I knew it was legit.


----------



## ProfessorP (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow.  That weight is damn impressive for someone your size.


----------



## SubliminalX (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice lifts for a skinny guy, S13.  I find it a stretch to say that it's fake.  I've been lifting for 8 years and finally figured out how to sit up with the dumbells instead of dropping them to the floor, just like you were showing.  

But I think you need to control the lifts a little more during entire range of motion.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i could work on my control a bit more.. hehe but it felt soo damn good to push them up... i cant explain it, but it feels so damn good... now im starting to train with people that are 40-50lbs heavier then i am... it helps me tons...


----------



## BiggT (Mar 29, 2006)

Bullsh**. and i dont mean that in amazment


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 29, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> heh you just backin him up... ur prolly just a damn hater.... for your info son.... why would he post a comment about someone building fake rubber weights on a thread about a guy using weights that are coated in rubber???? if he didnt mean anything by it... look at the facts man, or just open your eyes and use common sense...
> 
> example: you could be dating a girl who has a rumour going around that she use to be a hooker but she wasnt... then you say you love her so much or how great she is... next thing you know someone just makes a comment about how he knew this chic that he swore was your gf and she use to/ or still is a hooker... and that shes a slut and all this crap about her.... im sure you'd be like wtf.... same damn thing but in a different scenario... so you dont need to directly say something in order to get your point across... well atleast anyone with a half a brain could figure it out....
> 
> by the way griff... youre one who should be talking... atleast my gains are natural..... Have a nice day!!!



hey man i wasnt implying that you used fake weights,,its just came up at the start of the thread i think foreman brought it up,,,,i actually thought it was a great lift for your size good work
peace 
relax


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 29, 2006)

you shouldve said that in the comment also... but anyway my bad...


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 29, 2006)

How much do you squat, deadlift, military press?


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 30, 2006)

i hear deadlifts are really bad for your back... but as far as squats and benching imm all for it...


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Mar 30, 2006)

i havent squated with free weights nor have i done a barbell military in forever.... i do dumbells for military...  i can do 55s and 60s for my dumbell military shoulder press...


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> i hear deadlifts are really bad for your back... but as far as squats and benching imm all for it...



They are...if you have poor form. If you have your form down they are a great way to strengthen your back.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 30, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> i hear deadlifts are really bad for your back... but as far as squats and benching imm all for it...



Deadlifts strengthen your back, although you can put undue stress on it by rouding your back during the lift.  Deadlifts are one of the best exercises there is in my opinon.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Apr 8, 2006)

what exactly is good form for squats???


----------



## MyK (Apr 8, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> what exactly is good form for squats???


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62691


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> what exactly is good form for squats???



http://www.elitefts.com/documents/intermediate_madness.htm


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2006)

*Finally!*

Finally got to see this video after all the shit ive read!

Looks like a legitamite lift.  I remembered the discussion of how he gets right back up with the weight, but it looks like no lie.  He shot up cuz that shit was so heavy.  I usually drop them after I am spent which is what, 1 foot from the ground?

Anyway, the neck movement was bothering the shit out of me.  Keep it down and tucked.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 2, 2006)

thanks akira... yeah ive fixed the neck thing... now i keep my head flat on the bench... once in a while it goes up but not very often...


----------



## NMOY (May 2, 2006)

I buy to shooting up like that, you were just rolling with the weight of the DB's to proprell you up, thats how I getup after a heavy DB lift. The only thing I had a hard time believing was how ridiculously easy it was for you to just carry the dbs and rerack them.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 3, 2006)

man im starting to think my walk back is more impressive then the actual lift.... jeez whats the world coming to??? lol


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 3, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> has anyone seen a pic or vid of his accomplishments????


I can answere that as I spot for him when he comes to my house. Yes he can incline 275 x 6 with ease and probably a hell of a lot more then that. 

I watched him do it for three sets and didn't struggle at all on the 3 set with the 6th rep. I'm sure he had enough gas to get 3-4 more if he wanted, but his shoulder was bothering him from His first injection of that cycle from a delt shot of 2.5 cc the day before. So you can say he was on gear, but only one day and it wasn't test Prop but Enanthate or Cyp. Can't remember which one with some deca.


----------



## NMOY (May 3, 2006)

that kinda shit FREAKS me out!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 3, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> that kinda shit FREAKS me out!




same


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 4, 2006)

by the way ive always felt i looked like a tool while walking with 100+ DBs.... hehe but if you guys say i make it look easy... well thanks, i guess..


----------



## dAMvN (May 4, 2006)

I dont give a shit if its real or not.

1. I'm a skinny fuck.
2. I wish I could do that.
3. I take it up the ass.
4. I think I'm badass, but I'm not.
5. I like to toss salad.

my two cents.


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

This board was much better without your ridiculous flaming.  Stop now.


----------



## poloblue22 (May 5, 2006)

It's not so much flamming its the fact, people were being sketchy and just questioning it like a normal person would. The kid thinks he is tough shit because he put some good numbers up, even after almost everyone complimented him he still kept on being a dick and asking for people to post vids. 

Take a blunt roll it and fucking relax man.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 5, 2006)

im not calling out the people that congratulated me... im calling out the people who are calling my lifts FAKE even though i got a vid...  so what do you have to say about that???... whats your next excuse???  i hate it when people accuse others without even knowing them.... i can understand since its the net that there are Estats but cmon when they asked me for my vid i posted it, some people still wanna flame, so give me a break or are you one of them.... and also ive NEVER called out someone who didnt first accuse me of being a fake or said some crap about me...  you expect me to just sit there and take it, gotta be kidding...skinny guys deserve credit too... 


by the way damvn i am benching... if i recall right, DB is still considered benching, and it still works the chest...  get a life man...damvn =  flamer....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 5, 2006)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> I dont give a shit if its real or not.
> 
> 1. I'm a skinny fuck.
> 2. I wish I could do that.
> ...





HAHAHAHA!
Nice edit cowpimp!


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 7, 2006)

lol what i dont understand are those people that always have the NEED to flame....what do you guys feel bad about yourselves or something, its really pathetic...i stopped flaming guys when i was in highschool... oh wait forgot all the flamers on this board are still in highschool...  but to all the guys still in highschool that dont flame, righton..thats the way it should be....


----------



## kcoleman (May 7, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo shut the fuck up. Nobody but you cares about this thread anymore, stop trying to ressurrect your 15 minutes of internet forum board fame.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 7, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!
> Nice edit cowpimp!



CP's edits are usually priceless .


----------



## cha (May 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Where did you get the fake weights???


----------



## skaterdude (May 7, 2006)

come back when your awsome.


----------



## daver1 (May 7, 2006)

Nice lifts dude. Don't worry about what everyone says. Pay attention to the people here who have offered constructive critisim. Folks like P-Funk, Cow Pimp, Dale Marby and Mudge won't steer ya wrong. Keep pushing those DB's.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 8, 2006)

you know what i notice 99% of the people who called me fake or flamed me dont even have a pic or vid of their own.... how weak is that... buck up or shut up....


----------



## GFR (May 8, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> you know what i notice 99% of the people who called me fake or flamed me dont even have a pic or vid of their own.... how weak is that... buck up or shut up....


Fake  try a dead lift or a squat son


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 8, 2006)

foreman is one of the biggest/knowledgeable flamers on this board...


----------



## mrmark (May 8, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo - what kinda weights you doing on deads or squats? 

Judging by your benching skills, you should have good potential on the above.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (May 9, 2006)

doing deads or squats was never really important to me, plus i dont have anyone to teach me the rights and wrongs for doing each exercise...  one more thing im not gonna risk injuring myself because i dont know how to do the exercise just so i can post numbers reguarding what everyone else wants....


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Jun 7, 2006)

hmm bicep curl video lol... ill have to work on that one then...


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess it's possible to press those weights at that size if 90% of your gym time is spent doing DB presses. So, I'm not impressed.
You say deads and squats don't interest you, yet you said earlier that you want to powerlift. To my knowledge, there is no DB press event in PL competitions. You might wanna rethink the importance of DL and SQ there chief.


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> doing deads or squats was never really important to me, plus i dont have anyone to teach me the rights and wrongs for doing each exercise...  one more thing im not gonna risk injuring myself because i dont know how to do the exercise just so i can post numbers reguarding what everyone else wants....




so u bench 100 lb db's and u don't do squats or deads   , weird


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

ok i was going to believe it untill i saw ya resting the dumbell on ur chest and standing like if it is a balloon , 100 lbs is not very high weight i could bench them and i am not strong for my age (20) but the problem is i am much heavier then u and i never could stand with heavy db just like u did cause they will be even heavier than me and i think u don't have stronger abs than me cause i squat and deadlift ...... also u are 141 lbs , both dbs will be more than 200 lbs  it's impossible to stand with them untill u are superman also to lift the dbs on the rack that easy u should have massive wrists and biceps and i could see that u don't ........


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

uh oh, not this thread again.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Jun 7, 2006)

lol dude im not gonna try to convince you... lol i could care less if you believe that i really put up those weights.. plus im pretty sure just by the way you talk that you didnt and have never tried to put the weights on your chest and swing up....  plus for your info its not just ab strength im using, its abs and MOMENTUM... something you learn in school...  and where the hell do you work out, you dont get super strong abs from doing deadlifts and squats... lol thats your back and legs son....

lol one more thing its not my damn fault my wrists are small and it looks like i have no muscles in my forearm... thats the guy up aboves work, take it up with him....


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> lol dude im not gonna try to convince you... lol i could care less if you believe that i really put up those weights.. plus im pretty sure just by the way you talk that you didnt and have never tried to put the weights on your chest and swing up....  plus for your info its not just ab strength im using, its abs and MOMENTUM... something you learn in school...  and where the hell do you work out, you dont get super strong abs from doing deadlifts and squats... lol thats your back and legs son....
> 
> lol one more thing its not my damn fault my wrists are small and it looks like i have no muscles in my forearm... thats the guy up aboves work, take it up with him....



Actually, doing deadlifts and squats requires alot of core activation, so your abs are getting worked pretty well.


----------



## SThirteenTurbo (Jun 7, 2006)

not as much as he claims it does...  theres no way youre going to tell me that you get a better ab workout doing squats and deadlifts then you would doing  free weighted crunches on a decline ab bench... thats like saying ohh yeah man well since i bench alot my triceps are stronger then yours even though you do skullcrushers too.... haha thats a bunch of crock... hes just full of ignorance and jealousy...


----------



## assassin (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah ofcourse it's true and if u r not squating and dead lifting  (and u wana be in power lifting) so u r the real noob and i am the one who's supposed to say *L O L*


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

SThirteenTurbo said:
			
		

> not as much as he claims it does...  theres no way youre going to tell me that you get a better ab workout doing squats and deadlifts then you would doing  free weighted crunches on a decline ab bench... thats like saying ohh yeah man well since i bench alot my triceps are stronger then yours even though you do skullcrushers too.... haha thats a bunch of crock... hes just full of ignorance and jealousy...



I'm going to argue that yes, in fact, doing squats and deadlifts will do more for your abs (Your core musculature in general), then direct ab work.  Also, a big bencher who doesn't do isolation work can definitely have stronger triceps than someone who does skullcrushers.

You know what?  You're an anus.  I'm closing this thread.  It's fucking retarded and it's the same shit for too many pages.  "You're too small to bench like that."  "I'm not proving anything; I'm hyuge anyway!"  Just shut the fuck up all of you.


----------

